

D-Wave confirmed as the first real quantum computer by new research - paulgb
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/184242-d-wave-confirmed-as-the-first-real-quantum-computer-by-new-research

======
valarauca1
I really had to do some digging for the source. But it appears to be 'old
news' i.e. 2 weeks old. The publications was made by D-Wave on May 30th [1].
The paper is here [2].

[1] [http://www.dwavesys.com/press-releases/latest-research-
valid...](http://www.dwavesys.com/press-releases/latest-research-validates-
quantum-entanglement-d-wave-systems)

[2]
[https://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.4.021041](https://journals.aps.org/prx/pdf/10.1103/PhysRevX.4.021041)

